# MTB: Nassahegan, CT RAW - 7/22



## Greg (Jul 20, 2008)

Stone Road?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

In


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

This?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=373


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=373



If we can manage to find it.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If we can manage to find it.



I'll download it into the GPS.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll download it into the GPS.



I'm not sure if that give us more or less chance of finding the correct trails....


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure if that give us more or less chance of finding the correct trails....



Well, better than guessing by looking a a low res print out. At least it should tell us that we took a wrong turn.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, better than guessing by looking a a low res print out. At least it should tell us that we took a wrong turn.



I'm just busting your chops.  I'm sure it'll be a help, we just need to actually look at it.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm just busting your chops.  I'm sure it'll be a help, we just need to actually look at it.



I know. All loaded up and ready to go. For anyone interested in joining us, we're meeting *here* at 6:15.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 21, 2008)

tonight?


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> tonight?



7/22 - tomorrow night (Tuesday)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> tonight?



7/22, tomorrow night.

You going?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 21, 2008)

duh....no gotta work.....me and JP are heading over there (nass) tonight if anyones interested

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> duh....no gotta work.....me and JP are heading over there (nass) tonight if anyones interested
> 
> steve



Wish I could head out there with you guys, it would be unpossible for me tonight though.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 21, 2008)

righto


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2008)

I should be in for this since I had to back out of my original plan of riding with Pow and JP tonight since I forgot about a dentist appointment.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I should be in for this since I had to back out of my original plan of riding with Pow and JP tonight since I forgot about a dentist appointment.



Screw the dentist appointment, your teeth will probably still be there another time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2008)

I seem to always put the dentist appointment as it is, might as well make it today. Suppose to get the GPS today so hopefully tonight I will have some time to figure it out since we both know Greg hasn't mastered his yet.;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

We still going to do the Stone Road ride? If so is there a parking lot or do we park along the road somewhere?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We still going to do the Stone Road ride? If so is there a parking lot or do we park along the road somewhere?



Yes, there's a parking area that Greg linked to here:



Greg said:


> I know. All loaded up and ready to go. For anyone interested in joining us, we're meeting *here* at 6:15.



Looks like its in the area of the Dirt Jumps that we rode through the other day.  You'll go the same way you went to the soccer fields; all the way to the end of Jerome Ave., then left onto GW Turnpike, except instead of taking the right onto Case Rd at the stop sign you'll continue straight on GW Turnpike, then you'll turn left onto Stone Road.  There should be a parking area down there somewhere.

Maybe you can use your fancy new GPS to find it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Too bad I haven't really had time to read the instructions yet. I did however track my way to work this morning. Hopefully I will find some time today to familiarize myself with it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

Hope we don't get rained on...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Whats the chance that the radar isn't right?


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2008)

Oof. I'm still gonna head over, I guess, but perhaps Scoville is a better option (we know the area and can get out of there quicker)?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Scoville then?


----------

